# Postal Service of the United States in the Olden Days



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

More HERE.



> The inauguration of domestic parcel post service by the United States  Postal Office in 1913 was an epochal event in the lives of thousands of  Americans, especially those residing in far-flung areas of the country.  All of a sudden, commodities such as foodstuff, medicines and other  modern goods not easily available in rural areas were as close as the  next post office.
> 
> Customers were able order goods and products from  businesses located hundreds of miles away in distant cities and have  them delivered directly to their homes. Likewise, farmers were able to  ship local produce directly to the consumer, saving both time and money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2018)

Going out to see if there's  anything  in the mailbox  is almost like  Christmas  morning.

  (Except for the bills  and the spam mail.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow Bea, that's incredible!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Going out to see if there's  anything  in the mailbox  is almost like  Christmas  morning.
> 
> (Except for the bills  and the spam mail.)



I feel that way when a package arrives even if I'm the one that ordered it, LOL!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2018)

The introduction of Rural Free Delivery or RFD made a huge impact on rural America and it made one of our local companies very, very successful!

_
The Hessler Rural Mail Box
    Is one the folks all like;
  The handiest of the handy,
  The prettiest on the pike.
  The height of mail invention
  That stands the U.S. test;
  The Box that is the safest
  The Box that is the B__est.

_
_





_https://postalmuseum.si.edu/rfdmarketing/part7a.html


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

"U.S. post office. Shawneetown, Illinois." April, 1937


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2018)

What is Amazon??
.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2018)

I didn't take the time to read the story in the OP link but I thought that this part was totally amazing.






"Coltharp made enquiries at the post office and learned that he could  parcel-post the bricks at less than half what private freighters were  offering. So he did just that. Each brick was wrapped  individually in paper and packed in crates of ten to meet the maximum  allowable 50-pound limit for packages. The Salt Lake Pressed Brick  Company recalls they shipped 15,000 bricks to Vernal, although most  reports say it was 80,000."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

See a picture of stacked bricks as delivered (Page 3)


----------

